# mine train G scale



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

design and 3d printing
in the case that I will sell the mine convoy, the wheels will be made by turning
Kres Modelle G scale motors
installation of a power buffer is recommended
figures need to be painted
if anyone is interested can write to me, I don't think I will make more of these pieces for the time being
was an old project that I wanted to complete


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

sold


----------



## denray3478 (8 mo ago)

Very nice design, you have done very good in your design and printing


----------

